# Anybody can okra?



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

I watched a video on canning okra and, according to the person making the video, if you add a tablespoon of white vinegar to each jar of okra it will cut the gum. When you open the jar, just pour off the vinegar water and rinse the okra then cook it however you want.

Has anybody done this? Does it really work? I love the flavor of okra but can't stand that goo.


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

No, but I used the instructions for okra to can milkweed pods, if I ever do it again I'll try the vinegar thing though, so it cuts the milk.


----------



## StaceyS (Nov 19, 2003)

I have canned okra, but with tomatoes so not sure about your recipe


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

I watched a you tube video, some guy in lousiana I think, canning okra very similar to your recipe..best okra I have ever canned....you can drain it, roll in cornmeal and fry, or use with tomatoes as you wish, or my favorite is to use a big can of campbells gumbo soup and add a jar of the okra and a can of diced tomatoes...MMMMMMM....will try to find the link and add it here later.....and when it is boiled in the vinegar water, just before canning it, it is out of this world with some butter, salt, and pepper just to eat....
this is the link to his site....best okra I have ever made....and for the canning police....you can give it a boiling water bath...you will need to cut and paste it...

Cooking Tutorial: How to Can Okra - YouTube
youtube.com/watch?v=O6bpsWkL0g4


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

GrannyG, that's the video I saw! I forgot the measurements he gave so I'll write them down. Now I just have to wait a few months to have enough okra to can. :bored: I want to can some with tomatoes, onions and peppers but it will be nice to have some plain in the jar and not have to freeze it.

Here's the direct link to the video with the giant picture. 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6bpsWkL0g4[/ame]


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

GrannyG said:


> I watched a you tube video, some guy in lousiana I think, canning okra very similar to your recipe..best okra I have ever canned....you can drain it, roll in cornmeal and fry, or use with tomatoes as you wish, or my favorite is to use a big can of campbells gumbo soup and add a jar of the okra and a can of diced tomatoes...MMMMMMM....will try to find the link and add it here later.....and when it is boiled in the vinegar water, just before canning it, it is out of this world with some butter, salt, and pepper just to eat....
> this is the link to his site....best okra I have ever made....and for the canning police....you can give it a boiling water bath...you will need to cut and paste it...
> 
> Cooking Tutorial: How to Can Okra - YouTube
> youtube.com/watch?v=O6bpsWkL0g4


I guess you have never watched Justin Wilson,the Cajun cook! He will only use Rot-el tomatoes in his cooking.(the spicy ones). But then again,I guess you have protected yourself from copy rights infringement! LOL!

Wade


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Yes, we love those RoTel in everything....for years, at the Nursing Home where I worked, they would take something like a chicken patty, had breading on it, and pour tomatoes and okra over it and bake it..YUMMY


----------



## TexasAggie (Apr 24, 2010)

Can you dry or freeze okra?


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

TexasAggie said:


> Can you dry or freeze okra?


Yes you can. You can even pre-bread it if you wish.
http://nchfp.uga.edu/how/freeze/okra.html

To dehydrate:
Wash thoroughly. Cut into 1/2â pieces or split lengthwise. Blanch for 4 mins and dry 8-10 hrs. until tough, brittle.


----------

